# 3PDT in Canada



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Any one have a source for 3PDT footswitches in Canada? I was able to find every other part for pedal building from sites in Toronto, but these eluded me.

Ordered a couple from an ebay seller to get this batch of pedals done, but I'd like a reliable Canadian source, if one exists, as I plan to start taking orders for some pedal designs soon.

Any leads?


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

These dudes can hook you up reasonable.
If it's not on the shelf they can get it in quick.

http://www.nutechelectronics.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Road Rage sells parts including 3PDT stomps: http://www.roadrageprogear.com/parts.html


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guys :thanks5qx:


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh I guess I should have been clearer in my first post, I need online stores.

I used http://www.a1parts.ca/ for everything else, and they have a huge selection of parts, with a paypal store. I'd need something like that, as I live in Halifax!

Road Rage looks like they will sell through email, which should be fine, it's too bad I can't get a shipping quote right then and there so I could compare with american supplies (cheaper switches - $4.25 each, but possibly pricier shipping)


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

The cheapest place I've found it Pedal Parts Plus. It's not in Canada, but at $4 a pop, who cares!

FWIW, I'm considering doing Millenium Bypass's from now on. It's still true-bypass, but at least I can use 2PDT switches which are easier to find, cheap, and more durable. It's a little extra work, but not that much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

ben_allison said:


> FWIW, I'm considering doing Millenium Bypass's from now on. It's still true-bypass, but at least I can use 2PDT switches which are easier to find, cheap, and more durable. It's a little extra work, but not that much.


I've been using these 3PDT boards that a guy over on DIY Stompboxes built. They're just a little bigger than 3PDT switches, you drop the switch in and then there's pads for +/- power, LED, LED resistor, Jin, Jout, ground, etc. Sweet little boards for sure.

Anyways, I was thinking the other day how cool it'd be if someone did 3PDT Wicked Switch boards. Or even 4PDT Wicked Switch boards. Relay-driven, you only need a momentary switch for them. Very nice. Just not going to be me laying them out and fab'ing them.


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I've been using these 3PDT boards that a guy over on DIY Stompboxes built. They're just a little bigger than 3PDT switches, you drop the switch in and then there's pads for +/- power, LED, LED resistor, Jin, Jout, ground, etc. Sweet little boards for sure.
> 
> Anyways, I was thinking the other day how cool it'd be if someone did 3PDT Wicked Switch boards. Or even 4PDT Wicked Switch boards. Relay-driven, you only need a momentary switch for them. Very nice. Just not going to be me laying them out and fab'ing them.


What a great idea! The great thing with momentary switches is *no mechanical noise*!!! I think they might be a bit more durable than 3PDT switches too.

Those boards you're talking about are probably super simple. The Millenium Bypass just uses two diodes as part of the external switch.

If you make your own PCB's or veroboard layouts, you can just include this part of the switching circuit *on* the board... when you're building a pedal, throwing a few more diodes on the board is nothing.

:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

ben_allison said:


> What a great idea! The great thing with momentary switches is *no mechanical noise*!!! I think they might be a bit more durable than 3PDT switches too.


Oh I'm full of great ideas. It's execution I'm lacking on!

Here are Railhead's boards I'm using: http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=69574.0

[Those boards you're talking about are probably super simple. The Millenium Bypass just uses two diodes as part of the external switch.[/quote]
They wouldn't be impossible to put together. But the tolerances are a little tighter thanks to the ICs for the relays.



> If you make your own PCB's or veroboard layouts, you can just include this part of the switching circuit *on* the board... when you're building a pedal, throwing a few more diodes on the board is nothing


I don't etch my own boards. Probably won't. Hmm...maybe I'll start and Eagle layout tomorrow for the Wicked Switch idea. What I really dig about it is, for not much more space, you could quite easily get a 6PDT or 8PDT switch. For, you know, _extra_ stuff.


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Here are Railhead's boards I'm using: http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=69574.0


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh! Cool. These work *WITH* 3PDT switches to clean up/simplify off-board wiring.

I thought you were saying he made boards that _replicate_ 3PDT switches, using a 2PDT (so, hook ups for the switch, jacks, led, and spots for the extra diodes).

Cool!

I'd be interested in seeing your layout for the relay switch!

Eagle is such a great program; makes layouts so much easier.

Do you know of any places that would make PCB's for cheap? Like, the Railhead boards look top notch (screen printed and everything). Did he make them himself or source them you?

P.S. Sorry for the thread hi-jack! Hopefully this is all relevant in some way!


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

No threadjack, this is all good stuff.

I've been thinking about Millenium Bypass, but I think I will stick with 3PDT for now, just because I have a tiny amount of experience with it... these will be my first pedals from scratch, not a kit, so I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible right now.

I can't see those boards, needs registration... maybe I will sign up though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

ben_allison said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh! Cool. These work *WITH* 3PDT switches to clean up/simplify off-board wiring.


Yea, his do.



> I thought you were saying he made boards that _replicate_ 3PDT switches, using a 2PDT (so, hook ups for the switch, jacks, led, and spots for the extra diodes).


But my idea is to build Wicked Switch boards that work with momentary stomps. Cheaper, more durable and silent. Exactly what you say above.



> I'd be interested in seeing your layout for the relay switch!


My layout skills suck. Don't hold your breath. When it's done I'll post it on DIYSB.



> Do you know of any places that would make PCB's for cheap? Like, the Railhead boards look top notch (screen printed and everything). Did he make them himself or source them you?


Off hand I don't but I have some friends who make pedals so I was just going to hit them up for their supplier's name.


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

iaresee said:


> But my idea is to build Wicked Switch boards that work with momentary stomps. Cheaper, more durable and silent. Exactly what you say above.
> 
> Off hand I don't but I have some friends who make pedals so I was just going to hit them up for their supplier's name.


I just looked into it. ExpressPCB and FutureElec are two decent options. This seems like something a lot of people would be into... you might be able to get a batch made up and sell them.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Just wanted to update with the best (cheapest ) source of 3PDT's so far:
http://www.effectsconnection.com/os...id=28&osCsid=c2bd2bc9eb28ab1f0d1cfb644f07e21c

I ordered a couple from them on eBay, they haven't arrived yet but once they do I'll test them out. They look like decent enough quality.

Most other places want $6 - $10US for them, so even with a little bit of shipping (also reasonable) this come out as the cheapest by far.


----------



## craigrussell72 (Apr 21, 2009)

*3PDT Switches*

Well if anyone is interested, I have a mess of blue taiwan 3PDT switches for sale on ebay but you can contact me directly if you want some in any quantity. I also have some of the other hard to find stuff. I am in the process of setting up a store in Canada and can ship Xpresspost 2-4 days delivery with whatever I can stuff in the envelope mailer


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

megadan said:


> Just wanted to update with the best (cheapest ) source of 3PDT's so far:
> http://www.effectsconnection.com/os...id=28&osCsid=c2bd2bc9eb28ab1f0d1cfb644f07e21c
> 
> I ordered a couple from them on eBay, they haven't arrived yet but once they do I'll test them out. They look like decent enough quality.
> ...



I would be interested to know how well this person works out for you. I found his shop a couple years ago through his eBay shop (not sure if that is still going now). Yes, his prices are very good for pretty much all the items he is offering, and having a look now, his product range is significantly larger than it was 2 years ago.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> I would be interested to know how well this person works out for you. I found his shop a couple years ago through his eBay shop (not sure if that is still going now). Yes, his prices are very good for pretty much all the items he is offering, and having a look now, his product range is significantly larger than it was 2 years ago.


You'll be happy to know that my experience was extremely positive. I order a pair of switches through his ebay site, they were shipped very quickly, the shipping was extremely cheap, and they worked perfectly. Also got a card for 10% the first store purchase, so I will definitely be making another purchase from them soon.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

craigrussell72 said:


> Well if anyone is interested, I have a mess of blue taiwan 3PDT switches for sale on ebay but you can contact me directly if you want some in any quantity. I also have some of the other hard to find stuff. I am in the process of setting up a store in Canada and can ship Xpresspost 2-4 days delivery with whatever I can stuff in the envelope mailer



Expect to hear from me for sure... the more stuff I can get in Canada, the better. Do you have an email address I can contact? I'm mostly looking for hammond boxes, switches, jacks, and the few transistors/ICs that A1 doesn't have - namely BS170's


----------

